

[SNAPCHAT] Ideas Are Sh*t. Execution Is King. Stop Whining And Do Something - wkasel
http://williamkasel.posterous.com/ideas-are-sht-execution-is-king-stop-whining

======
lotso
Why are people upvoting this blog post that is pure speculation about the
lawsuit? Oh wow, you made an angry blog post about how execution is king.
Well, of course it is.

My question to the OP is how do you know how much Mr. Brown contributed vs.
Mr. Spiegel? Both of them were non-technical and at one point all they had was
an idea. The hired Mr. Murphy to code it for them.

~~~
wkasel
It's a general statement. I'm not interested in the fine details of the
lawsuit. The point is that the ones who launched win. Period.

~~~
lotso
Well Mr. Brown was part of the team when they launched, so he wins?

